# install win server 2k3 on intel core i3



## javedbh (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi,

I want to install Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition (x86) on my Intel Core i3. I boot from the OS cd, setup starts copying files, and then “setup is loading windows” message appears in bottom left corner. Setup just stays there and does nothing. 

- Processor: Intel Core i3 540 @ 3.07GHz (MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SpeedStep, VT, Intel64, NX/XD)
- Board: Intel® Desktop Board DH55PJ

Can someone please tell what is the problem?

Thanks


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Have you run any other OS on this system successfully?


----------



## javedbh (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, I have installed Windows XP Pro. (x86), Windows 7 (x86/x64), and Windows Server 2003 Enterprise (x64) on this system one by one and all were successful. At the moment I have Windows XP Pro. (32 bit) installed and working perfectly on this system.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

There's no reason in particular that WS2003-32 won't install, especially if WS2003-64 and XP Pro (which is the same OS, basically) worked fine. On the outside, there may be an outside chance that a driver might be hung up. Try disabling the on-board audio, network, and any other 'extras' and see if the same thing happens.

Also, try installing that OS on another computer. Maybe it's the installation media.


----------



## javedbh (Jan 20, 2011)

Installation disc is good. I tried it on another pc and it is working fine. I also installed it in vmware and it is ok. I tried disabling onboard audio and lan but to no avail. One thing is that this copy of server 2003 is without any service packs. 
I obtained a copy of Server 2003 R2 SP1 (x86) and I was able to install it on my pc.


----------

